# When do you start hunting on state land



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyne ever have problems when running early season? 

I run early mornings and evening on state and private land but stop during deer seasons on state land. Dec. offers some good hunting and Jan on its great. Muzzleloaders don't seem to mind after 10am. I've never had a problem although I hear other have. (early morning runners)

Then again I could talk about the joggers and how they react to a pack hot on the trail....lol


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

Back hom in the U.P state land during deer season, is like going to the zoo in a city. Its so bad during opener of rifle season, that you can hardly find a parking spot in the best known hunting spots.  As for hunting small game, it cracks me up when walk unexpectly by a bow hunter, and he flips a lid. Shouldnt have invested in so much camo


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

Joggers are a trip for sure. Theres a bike trail going right through one of my running spots that stays busy. Its like they think the dogs are gonna kill'em or somthing. last time as a guy was riding by i heard " What the (&(% @#[email protected] crazy @$$ mut." Some people just have bad taste in music i guess. 

I hunt when ever except for gun season, but i make sure to get a late start so i dont make them to madd. Its just as much my right to hunt as it is theres. Tip for deer hunters if it looks like promissing rabbit cover dont setup for deer.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

depends how im hunting. still hunting squirrels im in the woods before light. hunting with my dog usually about 9


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Any time between Tuesday and Thursday, the 'trunk slammers' are in Flatlandia.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

october.after 10:00 am.(I got yelled at by a bowhunter last year)
November-not at all
Dec. open season.(because there are no deer left after the gun season)at least the piece of state I run.


----------

